# The Carousel of the booting process



## vince66 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello guys,

it seems to me to be on a carousel.

Some weeks ago I posted the problem about the booting of a PC from a USB stick (where I had previously installed the vs. 11.1).
Some of you wrote me advise me to take into account that the hardware could have be a little bit old.

Today I'm trying to install the FreeBSD on a *FUJITSU Esprimo *from my bootable DVD, where I have the FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso.


Conclusion:

The installation process doesn't start from DVD drive ... It is very instable ...  the monitor is black and the DVD turns !!!
 I need to shutdown and restart the PC more than one time before the installation can starts!!!

I've checked this beahviour on 10 PCs : 10  *FUJITSU Esprimo.*

THE QUESTION:

Maybe is the hardware too new this time ????

It's no possible !!! What happen guys ?

Please, can you tell me where find the hardware configurations corresponding to the FreeBSD  Installers that are on the FreeBSD Project site ?

Thanks very much.


----------



## Martin Paredes (Sep 11, 2018)

If your PC is new hardwere, it is a UEFI system, it may help read the information for booting FreeBSD under UEFI


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 11, 2018)

Fyi, 11.1, will be end-of-life on September 30th, 2018.  https://www.freebsd.org/security/.


----------

